# p5-GSSAPI on 7.4



## ph0enix (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm trying to upgrade p5-GSSAPI on a 7.4 system and I'm getting the following:

```
portupgrade -f p5-GSSAPI
** Port marked as IGNORE: security/p5-GSSAPI:
        is marked as broken: Does not work on FreeBSD 7.x
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - security/p5-GSSAPI (marked as IGNORE)
```

The interesting thing is that p5-GSSAPI-0.26 is installed.  Should I just force-remove this port altogether since it supposedly doesn't work?

Thanks!


----------

